
Microsoft's reusable component framework for Yammer.com - luisrudge
https://github.com/microsoft/YamUI/
======
sickcodebruh
Regardless of what you might think about Yammer's UI, a repo full of tested
React components written in TypeScript is very valuable as a reference.

~~~
gregod
You might also want to look at the very comprehensive office 365 react
components from MS which is build on. [https://github.com/OfficeDev/office-ui-
fabric-react](https://github.com/OfficeDev/office-ui-fabric-react)

Meant for developing Sharepoint/Office Apps but released under MIT License
(Only the custom Microsoft Fonts are restricted but easily replaced)

~~~
jlebrech
i remember when you'd get a fully featured ui library when you bought a
compiler.

~~~
smacktoward
Nowadays the compilers are free. I guess you get what you pay for.

------
youdontknowtho
I've always liked the hover cards that they use on Yammer, the examples of
those are pretty sweet.

It's pretty amazing that even this has generated negative comments. This is
one of the reasons why I don't feel like I should ever open source any code.
Anything I ever release would be something that was of use to me and maybe a
few other people. Would I have to actively use and support it for the rest of
my life to be "right"? I wonder how many of you complaining actually never
open source anything while using lots of it.

I guess it's lame to complain about negative comments on the internet, but
hacker news is supposed to be different. Open source from Google? That's
fantastic. Open Source from Intel, Facebook, Yahoo, or HP? Those are OK too.
Open source from Microsoft? Better make sure you've said something negative to
make sure that your fan boy card doesn't get pulled.

~~~
cjsuk
Have you ever tried to contribute to or use a Microsoft backed open source
project before? I have. I've also worked as a partner, SQL certified DBA for
the best part of 20 years of my life. Considering we can't even get anything
fixed when we're paying for partner support, you're SOL most of the time. I
had an issue open for 8 years that we paid to get fixed and all they did was
ship a lousy registry fix from first line support. So we have to deploy that
fix to about 2000 people because two teams won't take ownership internally.
Nice job.

It's not about fan boy cards, it's about the fact that MSFT visibly doesn't
give a fuck about contributors or clients and will quite happily steamroll
over everything whilst their marketing department fanfares repeatedly about
how they're embracing open source and they love Linux.

You'll find that Open Source to Microsoft means business as usual, just on
github, with added marketing fluff.

~~~
youdontknowtho
So because you have experience with Microsoft (a huge company with many
products and projects) that means that anything that they do in open source is
automatically BS?

I'm actually in close contact with the Microsoft product teams that I depend
on, and while I wish they only listened to me, they don't...but it's not the
end of the world and it doesn't color every perception I have of them.

Even when things are quite bad and they don't have an answer I want to
hear...that doesn't mean that I can use that experience as the only criteria
for all of my future interactions. What about the stuff that they get right?
Does that have any value?

People here go crazy about privacy and Intel's ME. They don't flip a crazy bit
when Intel releases something open source or judge every product against their
hatred of the management engine. Does Intel support every single project that
they open source forever? How about IBM?

~~~
cjsuk
If you go to McDonalds and someone serves you a turd instead of a burger three
times in a row, do you go back again?

If IBM or Intel served me a turd, I wouldn't go back again. In fact IBM served
me a helping of WebSphere once and I didn't go back.

~~~
mseebach
So you want to be the angry guy in the corner holding a grudge, that's cool.
The Microsoft of yore was really yucky, and I'm happy I'll probably never have
to consider whether SQLServer is the right DB for a job and that "a real
webbrowser" has caught on as an accepted casual term for any browser that
isn't IE.

But this isn't that, and the rest of us here kinda just want to get on with it
and build cool stuff and this helps us do that.

~~~
cjsuk
I prefer pragmatist. I think we have the same goal really which is avoiding
anything that is a commercial risk, money and time sink and that’s the status
quo with this particular organisation even to this day.

~~~
mseebach
Ok, great. This isn't a commercial risk (MIT license) nor a money sink (free).
So time sink remains, and whether it is a such should be reasonably quick to
work out (give it a spin, see what happens).

No, I don't think we have the same goal, and you certainly do not come off
very pragmatically.

------
unindented
Hey, I work on Yammer, and I'm one of the contributors to this project. YamUI
is a cross-team effort between our Design and Frontend teams to create drop-in
components for Yammer.com that have strictly-enforced style and behavior. As
@gregod said, it is based on Office's awesome Fabric project:
[https://github.com/OfficeDev/office-ui-fabric-
react/](https://github.com/OfficeDev/office-ui-fabric-react/)

The project is just us working in the open. We're not trying to push this as a
new component framework for others to use, and we probably don't have the
bandwidth to support external consumers, but we're happy if people can learn
from it.

~~~
rayui
fantastic work, man. great to see this out in the light of day :)

------
deburo
Did you guys notice that upon returning from a link to yammer to the github
page via the back button, a bunch of cards are visible until you scroll?

~~~
unindented
Yup, that's because those hovercards render on `componentDidMount`, and the
styleguide renders all components on page load. It's a bit janky, but it only
affects the styleguide, so it's low priority.

Disclaimer: I work on Yammer, and I've contributed to this project.

------
mikl
Yammer.com? Now there’s an unhelpful endorsement. It’s been a while since I
used Yammer, but I remember its UI as pretty damn awful.

~~~
cjsuk
Plus like all MSFT frameworks, it'll be abandoned about 3 minutes after it is
released.

Citations for the downvoters: silverlight, lightswitch, Velocity, AppFabric,
Windows Workflow, half of WCF, ...

~~~
mariusmg
half of WCF

Why just half ? :)

------
koalalorenzo
So reusable components from a crappy UI! Thank you Microsoft :~D

JK

------
mariusmg
Well i guess it's nice they open source it but in reality nobody will bother
with it. Bootstrap is where the action is these days.

